# Form help



## DrewJF8 (May 7, 2010)

hey guys- I have been doing some reading on here about holding low on a target. I have this same problem. 
First I thought my back shoulder was high making me aim low, but after I attempted to correct it I still have the problem. 
Here is a picture of my form. Any suggestions? 
I already think shorting my draw will help


----------



## auwood74 (Feb 2, 2013)

I am by know means even close to an expert on this but I think the draw length is an inch to long. Others will chime in I hope.


----------



## bfisher (Nov 30, 2002)

auwood74 said:


> I am by know means even close to an expert on this but I think the draw length is an inch to long. Others will chime in I hope.


I totally agree. The string is pulled into your face causing too much facial contact. The arrow's nock should be approximately where the back end of the vanes are.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Much of your form looks pretty good. However, the face contact with the string is likely to cause you problems. Even the slightest change in face muscle tension can cause big changed in point of impact. This means that the more important the shot, the more likely you are to blow it. 

I recommend that you shorten the bows draw length enough to get the string off of your face. Then you may need a longer D-loop to get your alignment back. With the short ATA bow, you will not be able to get your nose on the string, so a kisser button will help. Be sure to keep your head erect like you are already doing. Don't sacrifice that to try to keep your nose on the string.

Hope this helps,
Allen


----------



## onemelo1 (Dec 13, 2009)

Holding low on the target is a form of target panic.... Your draw length is also about an inch to long.... Check out the target panic posts.... And all the best


----------



## DrewJF8 (May 7, 2010)

Thanks for your help guys


----------

